# 2/1/15 ssfh



## RAMROD1 (May 4, 2012)

Well we finished yesterday after the tournament up with Gin & Tonic with lime for me and Screwdrivers for the wife so I slept in to 9 as it was supposed to be raining today. But well it looked just too nice when I looked out side so we loaded up and headed to the SSFH. River dropped a good bit over night it was a beautiful day on the water. We took some of the four legged family with us today and the had a blast also. We did a little exploring and saw some nice wildlife along with one uncharacteristically unafraid river Otter 
All caught on CJs and tight lines.


----------



## RAMROD1 (May 4, 2012)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## FISHROADIE (Apr 2, 2010)

Nice fish the water looks good in the river.


----------



## Ducktracker (Aug 1, 2011)

Nice


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rivercat1860 (Dec 10, 2014)

Looks like ya'll had a fun day and caught a few to eat on too!


----------



## nikki (Apr 14, 2011)

Nice to see the otter and in our area we also see a come back. Doing a little taxidermy and way back then trapper, I seen my first 2 in our area this year but both road kills.


----------



## RAMROD1 (May 4, 2012)

It was cool to see, I haven't seen one in years also. This one was heathy but very unafraid which can't be a good thing we pulled up to within 4-6 feet before it hit the water and that was after spinning around a few times will looking at it. I actually though it had been trapped or snared until it took off. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

*Dogs*

Beautiful Dogs and all Pic..Really just ? is that Big black one a Lab-doodle


----------



## RAMROD1 (May 4, 2012)

No that's D.D. short for DuckDog she is a Standard Poodle. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## redexpress (Apr 5, 2010)

RAMROD1 said:


> It was cool to see, I haven't seen one in years also. This one was heathy but very unafraid which can't be a good thing we pulled up to within 4-6 feet before it hit the water and that was after spinning around a few times will looking at it. I actually though it had been trapped or snared until it took off.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


 They seem to be very curious. I had 2 swim up to me while duck hunting flooded timber in Daisetta..


----------



## RAMROD1 (May 4, 2012)

Ok well I though this went or posted earlier but here is my DD after her trim today.

























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fargus (Feb 13, 2006)

Ok, what is ssfh? Super Secret Fishing Hole???


----------



## RAMROD1 (May 4, 2012)

Fargus said:


> Ok, what is ssfh? Super Secret Fishing Hole???


LOL! Yep you got it!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rkerhs409 (Aug 15, 2006)

Has anyone been down to the ramp since the water is starting to fall? Wondering how bad it is now.


----------



## RAMROD1 (May 4, 2012)

No I haven't been by there today. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Rivercat1860 (Dec 10, 2014)

I went by there yesterday and it is a mess. You may be able to put in but your going to get real muddy.


----------



## WGA1 (Mar 1, 2012)

That's a shame. It is going to be a nice weekend too.


----------

